# Main > General Discussion >  Anyone know a company who can print a map onto things like leather, cowhide, canvas?

## swiss

Looking for a material that isn't paper-based and would be good for maps. I think leather would be cool. Not sure if canvas would work if you just had the canvas and not the frame it's usually glued onto?

Something like this maybe...
http://middleearthnews.com/files/201...e-1024x682.jpg

----------


## Redrobes

Certainly you can get a laser cutter to mark up leather very well. Most of them can take in a bitmap and raster it onto leather. There are loads of places that print to canvas for art prints. You can get them framed or just the rolled canvas in a tube. CanvasChamp is one that I recall.

----------


## XploringMap

Have you checked ArtStation for canvas prints?

----------


## thirdkingdom

Give Chris Jessee at Cardboard Safari a call: https://cbsafari.com. They print on all kinds of crazy stuff.

----------


## swiss

Thanks I'll check those out

----------


## D. Clanloch

When you want to transfer a print onto a piece of wood for carving, you can print onto a sticky transparency, and then carve through it ... it seems like it would work for wood-burning or rotary-tool carving on leather too

----------

